# Biker in Flensburg ?



## Arne J (25. August 2003)

Moin,

ich (28 J.) bin Neu-Flensburger und suche trotz fehlender Berge Leute für Bike-Touren am Wochenende oder am Feierabend.
Fahre gern sportiv, cruise aber auch mal gerne nur so durch die Gegend. Halte jedoch nix von verbissenen Marathon-Einzelkämpfern. Der Spass steht im Mittelpunkt. 

Wer hat Lust und kennt sich aus ? Oder wer hat Interesse und kennt sich nicht aus    ?

Grüße,
          Arne


----------



## madbull (25. August 2003)

Kontaktier am Besten mal Droppel, der wohnt in Flensburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (26. August 2003)

Aber madi, doch nicht in FL sondern in Wees! 

Auskennen tu ich mich allerdings auch nicht so. Bin ja erst seit Juli hier oben ...


----------



## BikeRideKiel (26. August 2003)

hmmm wäre KIEL ein problem???


----------



## Arne J (26. August 2003)

Moin !

Hallo Droppel,

also Wees ist hier ja gleich um die Ecke ! Wenn du hier auch noch nicht so lange wohnst, könnte man ja mal ein paar Trails suchen (gibts doch hoffentlich ?!?).

Kiel ist generell auch kein Problem, nur dann Wochenends.
Wie siehts hier oben überhaupt mit Touren-Möglichkeiten/Trails aus ?


----------



## BikeRideKiel (26. August 2003)

n paar touren kenne ich, von kiel aus..... die erstrecken sich von er länger her ca. Kiel -> Rendsburg. in der obersten region (Flensburg) kenne ich leider keine touren....


ich verbleibe mit tourigen grüsschen....


----------



## BikeRideKiel (26. August 2003)

achso, nochwas... TRAILS kannste sogut wie vergessen.... ausser du magst kurze trails ( 100m )


----------



## Arne J (29. August 2003)

...keine Trails ???? Das ist aber bitter....  Naja, ein paar schöne Feldwege würdens ja auch tun. Auf die ganzen Radwege entlang der Strassen hab ich ja nicht so nen Bock ! Werd mich mal umschauen + Kartenmaterial studieren.

Gruß,
   Arne


----------



## Droppel (29. August 2003)

Mach das Mal. Ich hab noch nichts entdeckt, außer dem Glücksburger Waldstück ....


Zusammen fahren? Klar - wenn mal wieder besseres Wetter ist!


Gruß,


Lars!


----------



## Alter Mann (30. August 2003)

Moin Arne und Droppel,

Trails sind hier naturgemäß rar. Sehr schön wenn auch technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist der  "Gendarmstien" auf der dänischen Fördeseite. Er führt von Padborg bis hinter Sonderborg fast immer mit Meerblick über Stock und Stein. Die Asphaltpassagen halten sich in Grenzen. Länge ca. 55 km. Man kann einige Abstecher z.B. Niehuuser Forst, Kollunder Wald  oder einig Skovs in DK einbauen. An verschiedenen Punkten des "Gendarmstien" sind Karten angeschlagen. In den TOP50 Schlewig-Holstein ist der Gendarmstien ebenfalls eingetragen.
Die Beschilderung (kleine Gendarmen auf weißem Grund) ist manchmal etwas verwirrend, aber beim 2.mal kennt man den Weg eh auswendig)

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren.

Gruß 
Alter Mann


----------



## Th.S16 (2. September 2003)

Am 20.09 plane ich eine Tour von FL über Glücksburg nach Langballig und zurück. Die Tour führt teilweise direkt an der Steilküste der Ostsee entlang und  führt zum Teil über handtuchschmale Pfade rauf und runter.
Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friese (2. September 2003)

Das mit der Steilküste kann ich Dir als Neu"flensburger" nur empfehlen. Es gibt zwischen Flensburg und Langballig einige schöne abwechslungsreiche Passagen. Bezueglich Anspruch ist es für jeden etwas. 
Kenne die Gegend von früher. 
Du solltest Dich mal an den RSC Oeversee (rsc-oeversee.de oder so) wenden. Das sind die Radsportler und Tourer ueberhaupt in der Ecke. In Tarp gibt es einen Laden ich meine der heisst "Schillers Bike shop", bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Der könnte Dir eventuell weiterhelfen. Oder der zweite Vorsitzende vom oben genannten Verein. Die sind alle ganz nett drauf.
Es muesste eigentlich noch eine Sonntagsfahrgruppe geben. Die haben sich immer am Sonntag gegen 10:30Uhr beim Autohaus Turner (an der B199) getroffen. Solltest Du aber noch mal beim RSC Oeversee nachfragen. 

Viel Spaß dort oben.


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. September 2003)

kann Dir sonst noch ein paar kontakte vermitteln von Leuten die hier schon länger heimisch sind und mehr oder weniger regelmäßig fahren. Das wären die, die früher diese Sonntagstour gemacht haben. Meines wissens gibt es die noch, allerdings weiß ich da nix genaues. Komm am besten mal bei mir im Laden (siehe unten) vorbei, wenn ich sowieso da bin, dann kann ich Dir auch ein paar schöne trails zeigen. Gendarmstieg ist schon mal eine gute Adresse.

So denn!


----------



## Arne J (8. September 2003)

Moin Leute,

danke für die viele Resonanz !
Bin am Wochenende mal die Steilküsten-Tour gefahren. Echt ganz nett, immer schön am Wasser entlang und einige schmale Pfade ! Der Gendarmenstieg ist dann als nächstes dran.

Und beim Laden von rote Locke muss ich dann wohl auch mal vorbei schauen und mir ein paar Tipps geben lassen. Wird doch langsam was...

Gruß an alle,
Arne


----------



## Droppel (14. September 2003)

Auch ich + Mausi haben uns gestern aufgemacht um den Steilküstentrail zu "bezwingen". Ist ja wirklich nettes Terrain. Wir haben die Tour noch etwas ausgeweitet und sind dann über Steinberg-Kirche wieder zurück nach Wees. Alles in allem etwas mehr als 50 km und -für nordische Verhältnisse- berauschende 400 hm. 

Mausi hat einen blauen Fleck als Andenken. (Ich sach noch: "Puppe - DU kannst auch absteigen!"  )

Gruß,

Lars!

P.S. In Westerholz ist ein Berg mit sage und schreibe 13% Steigung. Da kann ich mir den Dolomitenurlaub in Zukunft sparen.


----------



## Th.S16 (14. September 2003)

Ja, Ja die 13 % Steigung in Westerholz....immer wieder gerne genommen. Hätte nur ein Stück länger sein können.
Am 21. auch dabei ?

Gruss T.


----------



## Droppel (14. September 2003)

Kann ich leider noch nicht versprechen. Termine, Termine, Termine ....

Sag ich aber noch rechtzeitig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (18. September 2003)

Bei mir klappt es am Samstag nicht.

Ich bekomme morgen mein neues Auto. Da ist ersteinmal eine Spritztour angesagt ...

Beim nächsten Mal gerne ....


Gruß,


Lars!


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Ich bekomme morgen mein neues Auto. Da ist ersteinmal eine Spritztour angesagt ...*


Was ist es denn? Ein Passat?


----------



## Droppel (18. September 2003)

Nö - eine Ente! 

Im Ernst: Wir haben uns den neuen Honda Accord Tourer gegönnt. Super viel Platz für die Bikes ....

Bin schon ganz heiss drauf.


----------

